# [HOWTO]-Comment utiliser man, info, ....

## fb99

Bonjour,

voici une petite explication sur comment utiliser les outils d'aide déjà présents sur votre système; à savoir info, man et ne pas oublier le fameux --help.

Beaucoup de solutions à vos problèmes peuvent être trouvées grâce aux informations contenues dans ces aides que je qualifierais de "non-online".

Elles vous permettront de mieux comprendre votre système et les commandes que vous utilisées (configuration, utilité,..) et encore mieux ils vous feront découvrir des astuces que vous ne connaissiez pas. Et vous apporteront le plaisir immense de pouvoir se débrouiller tout seul. :Wink:   :Wink:  .

Mais il ne faut pas oublier le forum  :Crying or Very sad:  , on est pas toujours obligé de tous chercher par soi-même mais pour avancer plus vite et plus loin ce n'est possible qu'en se partageant mutuellement nos connaissances. (--> la fameuse signature de yoyo dit  : la connaissance s'accroît quand on la partage.)

MAIS BON ce n'est pas le sujet alors  :Arrow: 

1-Les logiciels à votre disposition:

les classiques:

-info :

```
emerge sys-apps/textinfo
```

-man ( xman version graphique ) :

```
emerge sys-apps/man
```

 aussi disponible en français 

```
emerge app-i18n/manpages-fr
```

Mais il en existe aussi d'autres par exemples pinfo qui regroupe les deux système de recherche ( avec l'option -m vous avez accès aux man-pages et sans option il lira en priorité les info et s'il n'y en a pas il passera au man).

gv est un outil pour lire les fichier au format postscript (*.ps ,*.pdf ou *.ps.gz)

2-où sont stockées ces informations (documentations) ?

Pour les manpages c'est dans /usr/man (liens symbolique de /usr/share/man), /usr/local/man et /usr/X11R6/man tous ces fichiers et la configuration de man figurent dans /etc/man.conf . 

Pour les info-pages c'est dans /usr/info (liens symbolique de /usr/share/info)

il y a encore de la doc dans /usr/doc (liens symbolique de /usr/share/doc) à ouvrir avec gv par exemple.

.....

Concernant le support du matériel et des différents drivers non matériels sur gentoo, les informations se trouvent dans la documentation des sources du noyau : /usr/src/linux/Documentation/..  .

3-Utilisation pratique

a)la commande man :

le manuel est partagé en section pour faciliter les recherches:

    Section---------Contenu

    --------    -------------------------

    1 -------------------------------- commandes utilisateurs  (exécutable par tous les utilisateur)

    2 -------------------------------- appels systèmes  (c'est-à-dire les fonctions fournies par le noyau)

    3 -------------------------------- appels librairies  (fonctions des bibliothèques)

    4 -------------------------------- périphériques  (c'est-à-dire les fichiers spéciaux que l'on trouve dans le répertoire /dev)

    5 -------------------------------- formats de fichiers

    6 -------------------------------- jeux

    7 -------------------------------- commandes complémentaires

    8 -------------------------------- commandes systèmes(admistration) (exécutable en root uniquement)

    n -------------------------------- noyau (+nouveautés)

exemples :

passwd(1), login(1), group(5), passwd(5). le chiffre entre () correspond à la section et le nom, c'est l'objets de votre recherche donc si je désire accéder à passwd(5) je ferai tout simplement : 

```
 man 5 passwd 
```

astuce : l'option -a vous permet de feuilleter l'une après l'autre les réponses dans chaques section.

comment effectuer des recherches de manière intelligente:

il y a plusieurs outils à votre disposition:

1)- l'option -k <votre recherche>, qui est égale à la commande "apropos"<votre recherche>, affiche toutes les manpages contenant <votre recherche>.

2)- la commande "whatis" affiche les descriptions des page de manuels.

Déplacement dans le man:

          o Enter : faire défiler la documentation ligne par ligne en avant

          o Espace ou page-down : faire défiler la documentation page par page en avant

          o b ou page-up : faire défiler la documentation page par page en avant

          o q : quitter le man et revenir au prompt

Recherche de chaîne de caractère:

          o /texte : recherche la chaîne "texte" dans la page de man

          o n : aller à l'occurrence suivante

          o N : aller à l'occurrence précédente

Imprimer des manpages :

en mode normal (depuis le shell):

-Si votre imprimante n'est pas une imprimante Postscript, vous pouvez utilisez la commande suivante pour imprimer la page au format ASCII :

```
man <votre recherche> | groff -mandoc -Tascii | lpr
```

-Si votre imprimante est une imprimante Postscript utilisez :

```
man <votre recherche> | groff -mandoc | lpr
```

-Equivalent et plus simple:

```
man -t <votre recherche> | lpr [i]l'option t utilise troff pour formater la page à l'impression[/i]  
```

-Il y a aussi la possibilité d'imprimer depuis votre navigateur préféré (cf. section 4)

-la super astuce de scout: *scout wrote:*   

> Voilà c'est l'histoire de quelqu'un qui a mal aux yeux et qui souhaitait imprimer la page 'man maildropfilter' qui est avec le paquet maildrop. Alors plutôt que de fouiller il imprime la page man exportée au format html avec firefox et manque de bol des mots sont coupés à droite, et là il commence à chercher une méthode qui marche bien.
> 
> Comment imprimer une page man sans latex:
> 
> avec l'option -t de la commande man, qui utilise groff pour formater les pages et produire un fichier postscript 
> ...

 

En mode graphique:

-directement avec xman (option > print this manpage).

-depuis votre navigateur préféré (cf. section 4-Visualtion graphique sur konqueror ou sur votre navigateur préféré ) comme on imprime une page web.

b)la commande info :

Le format d'aide GNU est plus riche que celui de man, puisqu'il permet de naviguer dans le système d'aide à l'aide de liens hypertextes. Ces liens sont organisés hiérarchiquement, avec des chapitres et des sous-chapitres. Chaque chapitre dispose d'une forme de table des matières constituée de menus, qui permettent d'accéder aux sous-chapitres. Les menus se distinguent du texte normal par un astérisque (« * ») en début de ligne dans la table des matières.

Navigation dans le système d'aide de GNU:

       o la touche de tabulation permet de passer au lien hypertexte suivant ;

       o la touche n (pour « Next ») permet de passer au chapitre suivant ;

       o la touche p (pour « Previous ») permet de revenir au chapitre précédent ;

       o la touche u (pour « Up ») permet de remonter d'un niveau dans le système d'aide et d'atteindre la table des matières référençant le chapitre courant. 

o la commande q permet de quitter le système d'aide. 

la recherche avec info:

en tapant info tout seul vous verrez toutes la listes de documentations disponibles avec info, mais ce n'est biensûr pas très intéressant en soi sauf pour ceux qui aiment partir à l'aventure (découverte).

l'option --apropos=<votre recherche> affichera tous les "noeuds" correspondant à <votre recherche>.

Imprimer avec info :

En mode "normal" (depuis le prompt varions le vocabulaire  :Laughing:  ) :

C'est exactement le même procédé qu'avec man2dvi (cf. section 3-Utilisation pratique ->a) la commande man -> imprimer des manpages) en employant cette fois texi2dvi (texi2html, texi2pdf vont très bien aussi).

Attention c'est la seule manière d'imprimer depuis un shell avec info il n'existe en effet pas d'option "-t" ou similaire  pour imprimer directement depuis  info.

En mode graphique :

-depuis votre navigateur préféré (cf. section 4-Visualtion graphique sur konqueror ou sur votre navigateur préféré ) comme on imprime une page web

....

c)pinfo

100% idem en ce qui concerne la partie info.En plus il y a la possibilité de suivre les liens hypertextes des pages man.  :Wink: 

Attention n'existe pas en mode graphique. 

4-Visualtion graphique sur konqueror en utilisant les kio_slaves internes à KDE 

tapez simplement info:/<votre recherche> pour accéder à infopages et man:/<votre recherche> pour les manpages à la place de l'URL

Ce n'est biensûr qu'un aperçu de ce que vous pouvez accomplir avec ces fonctions la meilleur manière d'en savoir plus et de les utiliser:

```
info info
```

```
info man
```

```
info --help
```

```
man man
```

```
man info
```

```
man --help
```

Voici un lien qui vous donne accès à toutes les commandes linux (enfin je crois): -->http://www.onlamp.com/linux/cmd/

J'espère que je vous aurez donnez envie d'employer ces outils qui sont très précieux à votre progression sous linux.  :Razz: 

PS: je conseille en ce qui concerne l'impression soit la création d'un fichier ou alors l'impression en mode graphique, afin d'être sur que ce qu'on imprime est bien ce que l'on souhaite imprimer.

****************************************

Question:

-Je ne sais pas s'il y a la possibilité d'avoir info en français si quelqu'un merci de me le dire afin que je puiss l'ajouter.

-pensez-vous qu'il y a trop d'exemple ou pas assez ? faudrait-il être plus concret ?

je suis ouvert à tous vos commentaires et critiques (pas trop sévère s'il vous plait c'est mon premier howto,donc pitié), sur ce qu'il faudrait rajouter ou changer merci d'avance pour votre aide. Je ne suis pas le pro de l'utilisation de cette programme mais si vous connaissez des option très pratiques que je n'ai pas mises alors faites-moi signe. merci

Historique:/27.02.05/ complément pour l'impression.Last edited by fb99 on Thu Apr 07, 2005 7:36 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## bosozoku

Très bien ce howto, c'est vrai que j'avais beaucoup de mal avant à utiliser la commande info. Bon je vais lire attentivement ton howto et je te redis plus sérieusement si ya des choses à critiquer  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

je suis pas un super pro de info mais il est assez maniable donc pas besoin de beaucoup de connaissance mais faut juste passer du temps car il y a vraiment beaucoup de doc et bien s'amuser avec les liens hypertextes.

----------

## rg421

Superbe. (mais je n'ai pas encore tout lu)

Bravo. Le guide du tout débutant vient de voir le jour. ça manquait je trouve.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## sireyessire

bon joli mais faudra corriger les quelques fautes d'orthographe ( :Razz:  ) .

sinon pour la petite histoire, c'est yoyo qui a cette signature.

il me semble que scout avait posté un truc pour imprimer les pages man il y a quelques temps, je sais pas si tu avais vu, histoire de compléter le cas échéant.

----------

## Trevoke

Haha joli  :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

xman....c'est le plus fort

edit :  avec la souris, suivides liens en cliquants sur les mots clefs, plusiers fenetres, permets de parcourire les catégories,  ...Last edited by k-root on Fri Feb 25, 2005 5:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fb99

@sireyessire: c'est ce qu'il me semblait mais quand j'ai voulu vérifier. J'ai vu il me semble qu'il l'a enlever c'est dommage elle était bien.

merci je vais regardé le truc d'impression et compléter si besoin est.

[EDIT]: j'ai vu c'est la classe qu'est-ce que j'ai meilleur temps de faire copier ce qu'il a mis ( en le mentionnant biensûr, pas de plagia) ou de mettre le lien ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> @sireyessire: c'est ce qu'il me semblait mais quand j'ai voulu vérifier. J'ai vu il me semble qu'il l'a enlever c'est dommage elle était bien.
> 
> merci je vais regardé le truc d'impression et compléter si besoin est.

 

non il l'a pas enlevé, ou lors il l'a retiré dans les 5 dernières minutes  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa le howto, surtout pour les ptit nouveaux sous nux  :Cool: 

(ptit tip : au lieu de passer le numero de section on peut utiliser l'option "-a" à man pour pouvoir feuilleter l'une après l'autre les réponses dans chaques section, on quitte un résultat avec "q". ma contribution à 1cent...)

----------

## fb99

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *fb99 wrote:*   @sireyessire: c'est ce qu'il me semblait mais quand j'ai voulu vérifier. J'ai vu il me semble qu'il l'a enlever c'est dommage elle était bien.
> 
> merci je vais regardé le truc d'impression et compléter si besoin est. 
> 
> non il l'a pas enlevé, ou lors il l'a retiré dans les 5 dernières minutes 

 

c'est parce que j'avais regardé le post comment utiliser le forum et qu'il ne l'avait pas à l'époque.

@kwenspc: juste j'ai oublié de le mentionner merci je le rajoute tout de suite

----------

## yoyo

Je l'ai ajouté en lien dans le "[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!". Bien que cela soit un peu HS je pense qu'il doit y figurer (en lien pour ne pas surcharger le post qui est déja très long).

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> bon joli mais faudra corriger les quelques fautes d'orthographe ( ) .

 +1   :Wink: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon pour la petite histoire, c'est yoyo qui a cette signature.

 En effet. Mais l'auteur en est J-C Bellamy.

----------

## fb99

pour l'orthographe je viens de me rerelire et je crois cette fois que c'est bon sinon faites-moi signes en mp

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> 4-Visualtion graphique sur konqueror ou sur votre navigateur préféré
> 
> tapez simplement info:/<votre recherche> pour accéder à infopages et man:/<votre recherche> pour les manpages à la place de l'URL 
> 
> 

 

Euh... ca marche pas chez moi ça  :Embarassed: 

Enfin man et info marche très bien autrement donc c'est pas vraiment un problème!

----------

## billiob

man: et info: et d'autres (smb: , print: ...) , sont des kio_slaves internes à KDE, c'est pourquoi cette astuce n'est valable qu'avec Konqueror.

Sinon, très belle doc !

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> c'est pourquoi cette astuce n'est valable qu'avec Konqueror

 

oui enfin que sous kde a fortiori... Il aurait peut-être fallu le précisé alors?

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, très belle doc !

 

+1

----------

## fb99

Ok je corrige ! 

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, très belle doc !

 

merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

J'ai pas xman dans portage, mais je me demandais si y'avais pas un truc genre la gestion des man par konqueror mais en GTK ?

Sinon en effet, bon howto, j'ai juste peur que ceux qui en ont le plus besoin ne le lisent même pas  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

La partie sur info est intérêssante, je m'en servais peu donc cette partie là m'est bien utile, merci pour cet how-to de bonne qualité !

----------

## fb99

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai pas xman dans portage
> 
> 

 

xman est intégré a man, donc si tu as man, tu as xman  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

Ah ouais en effet

Mais que c'est moche ! encore très loin de ce que konqueror fait  :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

très bon ce how-to  :Razz: 

Je pense à un truc en plus aussi, le USE flag "doc" qui ajoute plein de documents utiles dans /usr/doc

----------

## cylgalad

/usr/share/doc pour être plus précis  :Laughing:  (/usr/share/doc/howto/html est une mine d'or...)

Sinon, les manpages-fr sont souvent en retard et diffèrent des pages en anglais.

----------

## Pachacamac

Whaou ! Très bonne doc. Ce n'est en effet pas évident de savoir comment utiliser toutes les ressources pour un n00b. Même avec le très célèbre man man.

----------

